# Van Halen or Chickenfoot - Who rocks , Who sucks



## Lurchin (Jan 13, 2012)

Were not talking old days VH were talking about now

With VH about to tour with old Dbag Dave and their new song Tattoo and Chickenfoot just releasing another CD .

Who do you think will bring it , rock it better this year . 

I'm expecting another wig out episode from Eddie this tour , be interesting to see how long they put up with Dave this time . Chickenfoot has just got it together . Love to see this whole bunch on one stage.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I have the first Chickenfoot CD. It ROCKS. They are pro's thru and thru and their sound (and image) reflects that.

When I first heard of "Chickenfoot" I thought they'd be a joke ~ who names themselves "Chickenfoot"? But they proved me an ass.


Edit:

for the record, I vote CF over VH.


----------



## Lurchin (Jan 13, 2012)

^^^ agree 100%

1st CF kicks but the new one (Chickenfoot III) is even better . Joe could smoke Eddie with one arm behind his back easily

(Obviously Im for Chickenfoot)


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

^^^At this point in Eddie's life a lot of people could smoke him. I have not bought a Van Halen album since 1984 (when I was 12!) but based on the acoustic song posted here recently and a vid of some little private bar concert I'd have to say modern Halen is rooted in a distant past and is about as pathetic as it gets while Chickenfoot is a vibrant entity forging ahead. I really can't stand Dave's over the top overall wearing persona either.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i've been a Big VH fan in my youth...bought the first album when it came out...etc etc. But VH is a dinosaur unfortunaly, Ed has not evolved into the 21th century. When you look at how Chikenfoot are doing things..these guys are just having a SHIT LOAD of fun..and it shows. They might not pack the same crowds as VH will...but i doubt they care. they are having fun...doing crazy cool music, videos and their shows are kick ass all the way..and they ARE a band...unlike VH who is now Ed vs Dave mostly.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Chickenfoot is Fun! VH just looks lame. Tattoo sucks! (But that's just my opinion) VH just looks contrived, like they're not having much fun, along with the "one of these things is not like the other" factor.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Another vote for CF here.

So Tattoo hit #1 on the Billboards?
I heard it last night on the radio, ugh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i would be inclined to vote chickenfoot for some of the reasons previously mentioned. 
however, i'd like to point out that both bands have yet to live up to their hype.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i would be inclined to vote chickenfoot for some of the reasons previously mentioned.
> however, i'd like to point out that both bands have yet to live up to their hype.


That's the thing..Chikenfoot is NOT trying to live up to anything...and they are saying it all the time...sell or not..they are having fun, doing great music, playing everywhere they are welcomed...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I don't like current music from either of them. But Chickenfoot are a better band at this point.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Another vote for Chickenfoot, Van Halen's just not the same anymore.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I hadn't really heard Chickenfoot until last week or so, and was quite impressed by what I heard. This is a real band, not just a "supergroup".


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Chickenfoot for sure. I like a lot of what I've heard from them on both their CDs and live videos (on Youtube). Unfortunately I can't say the same about the recent Van Halen music.


----------



## Lurchin (Jan 13, 2012)

So Im not alone then , seems like its Chickenfoot , Bigfoot down ! :rockon2:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

what i mean is, chicken foot is filled with great players who have released some pretty epic music. i can't help but expect them to collectively be able to do what they were able to do alone. so far, they have not. i don't mean to say they're not making good music. they are. but when you have the guitar player who wrote _surfing with the alien_, and the guitar player who wrote _there's only one way to rock, _the drummer played on_ blood sugar sex magic,_ the bassist was a founding member of van halen. it's hard NOT to expect something epic from these guys.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Chickenfoot....but I was one of the weirdos that generally preferred Van Hagar over Van Halen.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't like either. Nothing new or interesting sounding with either of these bands. Move along.

Note: I do appreciate old VH stuff and Satriani stuff.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Chickenfoot....but I was one of the weirdos that generally preferred Van Hagar over Van Halen.


you'de be suprised how many "weirdo" there are..me included..LOL. don't forget that it's Van Hagar that made Eddie all of his money.,


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Who actually does the song writing over in the chicken foot camp


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Who actually does the song writing over in the chicken foot camp


Both Satriani and Haggard. Sometimes even Mike


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

To me, Chickenfoot sounds like the most generic, formulaic, "just add water" rock music around. The new VH tune China Town just flat out rocks.

Of course, there is not "right answer" here so there is no really argument outside of "I like _________ "

TG


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

al3d said:


> you'de be suprised how many "weirdo" there are..me included..LOL. don't forget that it's Van Hagar that made Eddie all of his money.,


I'm about half and half myself, the one thing about Hagar is he's always spot on with his vocals. I have a few of their videos, Live Without A Net and Live Right Here Right Now and Hagar always puts on a quality performance... seems as though EVH stepped up his game during that era as well. Roth era Van Halen was great on vinyl, hit or miss in the live videos.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> To me, Chickenfoot sounds like the most generic, formulaic, "just add water" rock music around. The new VH tune China Town just flat out rocks.
> 
> Of course, there is not "right answer" here so there is no really argument outside of "I like _________ "
> 
> TG


I have to agree. There is no way I am denying their talent. But man their music just sounds lifeless to me. A big part of it could be for me that outside of Montrose, I am just not a fan of Hagar's voice. Especially how it sounds as he has aged. It just has a way of taking the edge off heavy rock music lol.


----------

